# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  Retiran la pieza dañada del viaducto de Contreras

## F. Lázaro

*Fomento prepara la superficie donde se unirá la chapa de acero que se está fabricando para reemplazarla
*

11.02.2013 | 16:35

Europa Press | Valencia Personal dependiente del Ministerio de Fomento ha retirado este lunes la pieza dañada del viaducto del Embalse Contreras en la A-3, que obligó el viernes a cortar el tráfico entre los puntos kilométricos 242 y 255 y a desviarlo provisionalmente a través de la N-III. En la actualidad, están preparando la superficie donde se unirá la chapa de acero que la reemplazará, que ya ha sido encargada.

Según han explicado fuentes de la Demarcación de Carreteras de la Comunitat Valenciana, el viernes se detectó la rotura de una soldadura de la estructura de la celosía metálica sobre la que se apoya el tablero de hormigón por el que circulan los vehículos, en la zona más próxima al túnel en sentido Valencia, durante una de las habituales inspecciones visuales que se realizan cada 15 meses.

Tras cortar el tráfico en la zona afectada, se convocó a técnicos especialistas en estructuras metálicas y se encargó la maquinaria necesaria para inspeccionar el deterioro de esa placa metálica, de seis metros y tres toneladas, que se sitúa a unos 35 metros de altura sobre el embalse y a cuatro metros por debajo del tablero del puente.

El sábado se hicieron los cálculos del proyecto para sustituir la pieza y se encargó el acero corten necesario para construirla, elegido por la protección frente a agentes atmosféricos que le reporta su oxidación ya que, por tanto, "no requiere mantenimiento". Un día más tarde, comenzaron los trabajos para retirar la pieza deteriorada, consistentes en preparar una plataforma de apoyo para colocar las grúas necesarias que garanticen una plataforma segura para los trabajadores que han de cortar y bajar esa placa. Esos trabajos han concluido este lunes y se ha procedido a preparar la superficie donde deberá "encajar perfectamente" la nueva pieza.

Una vez retirada la placa de acero deteriorada, la enviarán a un laboratorio especializado -aún por determinar- para que analicen la soldadura y establezcan las posibles causas de la rotura. En cualquier caso, desde la Demarcación de Carreteras de la Comunitat inciden en que su prioridad era "restablecer lo antes posible la pieza dañada" para, consecuentemente, "restablecer el tráfico lo antes posible". Según las mismas fuentes, por el momento no se ha contactado con el ingeniero responsable de esta obra, aunque posiblemente le pedirán datos. "Será una opinión más a contrastar", apuntan.

http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...as/973558.html

----------

